# Nvidia Logo [SOLVED]

## Alexi-5000

Guten Abend,

ich habe ein funktionierendes Xorg mit einwandfrei arbeitenden nVidia Treibern.

Nun möchte ich gerne das nVidia Logo beim starten von Xorg sehen.

Ich glaube zwar, das es erscheint, aber zu schnell wieder verschwindet um von

mir erkannt zu werden.

Kann ich da ein oder zwei Sekunden Wartezeit dranhängen?

Alexi-5000Last edited by Alexi-5000 on Thu Mar 09, 2006 11:04 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lalore

Sorry, dass mein Beitrag jetzt nicht produktiv in dem Sinne ist, aber mich interessiert folgendes:

Was genau bewegt einen dazu, sowas zu wollen? Normalerweise will man genau das nicht? Nimmst du über den Tag bei RTL auch die Werbung auf, um sie Abends bei einem Bierchen durchzusehen? Wenn ich eins hasse, dann ist das, wenn irgendwelche Hinz und Kunz sich mit irgendwelchen Markennamen identifizieren. Das sind genau die Leute, die auf ihrem Auto hinten den dicken Kenw**d-Aufkleber kleben haben...

Man möge mir meine Aufgebrachtheit bitte verzeihen, aber ich dachte, gerade in der Linux/OSS/usw-Community steht man grossen Marken eher kritisch gegenüber...

Grüsse

----------

## pablo_supertux

Also, ich denke, das ist nicht möglich. Meistens will man das Gegenteil und dafür gibt es eine Lösung.

----------

## misterjack

 *lalore wrote:*   

> Was genau bewegt einen dazu, sowas zu wollen? Normalerweise will man genau das nicht? Nimmst du über den Tag bei RTL auch die Werbung auf, um sie Abends bei einem Bierchen durchzusehen? Wenn ich eins hasse, dann ist das, wenn irgendwelche Hinz und Kunz sich mit irgendwelchen Markennamen identifizieren. Das sind genau die Leute, die auf ihrem Auto hinten den dicken Kenw**d-Aufkleber kleben haben...

 

ich habe mir die schönen kleinen aufkleber, die es zur hardware dazugab hinten an mein gehäuse geklebt. es hat was teure qualitätsware verbaut zu haben und zeigt das auch gerne (z.b. auf lan-partys). aber solche kleinen macken mit sowas penetranten wie fernsehwerbung zu vergleichen hinkt. 

 *lalore wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man möge mir meine Aufgebrachtheit bitte verzeihen, aber ich dachte, gerade in der Linux/OSS/usw-Community steht man grossen Marken eher kritisch gegenüber...

 

völliger blödsinn  :Smile:  eher kritisch gegenüber softwareschmieden, die sich für softwarepatente einsetzen und hersteller die ihre spezifikationen geheimhalten. aber das ist doch nur ein kleiner teil von zigtausend marken. deine argumentation hat eher einen flair von etwas religiösen, OSS gegen große Firmen  :Very Happy: 

on topic:

nein das ist nicht möglich  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Takte die CPU und die Grafikkarte runter!

Wer so einen Blödsinn will hats auch nicht besser verdient.

----------

## c_m

Also ganz ehrlich: Wenn bei mir Xorg startet und dieser graue Hintergrund kommt wünsch ich mir auch jedes mal nen schicken splash. Ich find das mehr als hässlich.

Davon nmal abgesehen: Wieso kochen hier die Antworten eigentlich gleich so hoch? Es wurde ne Frage gestellt und ne Antwort erwartet mehr nicht. Da muss man nicht gleich ausfallend werden. *kopfschüttel*

----------

## Anarcho

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Also ganz ehrlich: Wenn bei mir Xorg startet und dieser graue Hintergrund kommt wünsch ich mir auch jedes mal nen schicken splash. Ich find das mehr als hässlich.
> 
> Davon nmal abgesehen: Wieso kochen hier die Antworten eigentlich gleich so hoch? Es wurde ne Frage gestellt und ne Antwort erwartet mehr nicht. Da muss man nicht gleich ausfallend werden. *kopfschüttel*

 

Was denn? Ich hab doch ne Lösung präsentiert!

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *lalore wrote:*   

> Sorry, dass mein Beitrag jetzt nicht produktiv in dem Sinne ist, aber mich interessiert folgendes:
> 
> Was genau bewegt einen dazu, sowas zu wollen? Normalerweise will man genau das nicht? Nimmst du über den Tag bei RTL auch die Werbung auf, um sie Abends bei einem Bierchen durchzusehen? Wenn ich eins hasse, dann ist das, wenn irgendwelche Hinz und Kunz sich mit irgendwelchen Markennamen identifizieren. Das sind genau die Leute, die auf ihrem Auto hinten den dicken Kenw**d-Aufkleber kleben haben...
> 
> Man möge mir meine Aufgebrachtheit bitte verzeihen, aber ich dachte, gerade in der Linux/OSS/usw-Community steht man grossen Marken eher kritisch gegenüber...
> ...

 

Also prinzipiel hast Du ja vollkommen recht. Ich habe mich königlich amüsiert über diese Worte, denn ich gehöre definitiv nicht zu der Sorte,

der oben beschriebenen Rasse. Im Gegenteil. Ich weiss allerdings auch nicht, was mich dazu bewegt. Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren mal

eine Top funktionierende Gentoo Installation und da war das Bestandteil davon. Vielleicht war das der Auslöser.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Na gut, dann lassen wir das mal hier. Bevor die Sache aus dem Ruder läuft...

----------

## SinoTech

Ich glaube nicht das die Zeitdauer, in der das Logo angezeigt wird, vom Prozessortakt (oder der Schnelligkeit der GraKa) des Rechners abhängen. Da ist bestimmt irgendwo ein fester Zeitrahmen definiert. Evtl. ist es ja ein Bug in den Treibern und funktioniert mit neueren Treibern wieder.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## smg

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *c_m wrote:*   Also ganz ehrlich: Wenn bei mir Xorg startet und dieser graue Hintergrund kommt wünsch ich mir auch jedes mal nen schicken splash. Ich find das mehr als hässlich.
> 
> Davon nmal abgesehen: Wieso kochen hier die Antworten eigentlich gleich so hoch? Es wurde ne Frage gestellt und ne Antwort erwartet mehr nicht. Da muss man nicht gleich ausfallend werden. *kopfschüttel* 
> 
> Was denn? Ich hab doch ne Lösung präsentiert!

 

Hahaha, geil!

Das ist wirklich ein guter Vorschlag.  :Wink: 

*scnr*

----------

## mrsteven

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Evtl. funktioniert es ja ein Bug in den Treibern und funktioniert mit neueren Treibern wieder.

 

In dem Fall stimmt folgender Satz sogar mal: "It's not a bug, it's a feature!"  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich das Logo nützlich finde um zu überprüfen, ob der Treiber richtig läuft...

Allerdings würde ich das Logo schon gerne gegen ein anderes Bild austauschen  :Wink: 

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich das Logo nützlich finde um zu überprüfen, ob der Treiber richtig läuft...
> 
> Allerdings würde ich das Logo schon gerne gegen ein anderes Bild austauschen 

 

Das war auch der Anstatz dieses mittlerweile aus dem Ruder gelaufenen Postings.

Alexi-5000

----------

## lalore

Ja sorry, wenn ich mir ein falsches Bild über dich gebildet habe, dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Ich kenne halt nur eine ganze von Leute, die mir fast monatlich erzählen, dass sie ja schon wieder "nen Gig mehr Ram" oder wieder die neueste coooole nVidia-Grafikkarte haben, die ja jetzt diesunddas kann (nicht, dass sie es erklären könnten oder gar einen Nutzen draus ziehen würden, aber sie schmeissen mit den ganzen tollen Marketingbegriffen um sich), und wieviel Frames sie jetzt aus demunddem Spiel rausholen würden (nicht, dass sie raffen würden, dass das durch die Bildwiederholrate des Monitors sowieso nicht ausgereizt wird oder dass das Auge das sowieso nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann). Diese Leute haben dann typischerweise "tolle" gemoddete Gehäuse die blau Leuchten aus allen Winkeln und wo natürlich auch der fette nVidia/ATI/sonstwas-Aufkleber nicht fehlt. Diese Leute können dann selbstständig unter Windows ihr Desktophintergrundbild ändern (das ist dann meistens auch ein fettes nVidia-Logo, oder ein dicker Wagen mitsamt einem Markenlogo) und wissen, wie man einen Torrent-Client bedient, und nennen sich Kraft dessen dann "Power-User". Das sind dann auch die Leute, die, wie im anderen Posting erwähnt, den dicken Kenwood-Aufkleber aufm Auto haben und überhaupt überall rumposaunen, welchen tollen Marken sie einsetzen, und das alles andere ja nicht so gut wäre. Sorry, in diese Schublade hatte ich dich jetzt gesteckt, ich hab echt nen Greuel gegen solche Leute, ich glaube das kam jetzt auch so rüber, aber ich revidiere alles.   :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die Aufregung nicht so ganz. Ich selber bin zwar froh, den nVidia-Splash los zu sein, aber wenn jemand den gerne haben möchte -- warum nicht? Die Idee mit dem funktionierenden Treiber find ich gar nicht schlecht, wobei bei mir ohne funktionierenden Treiber X erst gar nicht startet. Das hat meiner Meinung nach aber nichts mit überzogenem "Markenkult" zu tun, denn auf dem Splash steht ja nicht "nVidia GeForce 7800 SLI ultra" oder ähnliches, es könnte sich also genauso gut um die gammelige 20-EUR-nVidia-Karte handeln.  :Wink: 

Was mich auch etwas verwundert ist der Gedanke, dass man  "gerade in der Linux/OSS/usw-Community [...] grossen Marken eher kritisch gegenüber [steht]". Linux[tm] und Gentoo Linux[tm] sind ebenfalls eine Marken, und auch nicht gerade kleine. Ich möchte mal auf den starken Antrang auf die Gentoo Plakette für's Notebook hinweisen. Ich selbst möchte mich da auch gar nicht von ausnehmen, ich hätte auch gernen so einen Aufkleber. Nur sollte man dann nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey, 

endlich mal zum Thema  :Very Happy: 

Um zu überprüfen, ob nvidia läuft, kannst du

```
$ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

machen.

Damit siehst du, das nvidia korrekt geladen ist.

Tobi

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *lalore wrote:*   

> Ja sorry, wenn ich mir ein falsches Bild über dich gebildet habe, dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Ich kenne halt nur eine ganze von Leute, die mir fast monatlich erzählen, dass sie ja schon wieder "nen Gig mehr Ram" oder wieder die neueste coooole nVidia-Grafikkarte haben, die ja jetzt diesunddas kann (nicht, dass sie es erklären könnten oder gar einen Nutzen draus ziehen würden, aber sie schmeissen mit den ganzen tollen Marketingbegriffen um sich), und wieviel Frames sie jetzt aus demunddem Spiel rausholen würden (nicht, dass sie raffen würden, dass das durch die Bildwiederholrate des Monitors sowieso nicht ausgereizt wird oder dass das Auge das sowieso nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann). Diese Leute haben dann typischerweise "tolle" gemoddete Gehäuse die blau Leuchten aus allen Winkeln und wo natürlich auch der fette nVidia/ATI/sonstwas-Aufkleber nicht fehlt. Diese Leute können dann selbstständig unter Windows ihr Desktophintergrundbild ändern (das ist dann meistens auch ein fettes nVidia-Logo, oder ein dicker Wagen mitsamt einem Markenlogo) und wissen, wie man einen Torrent-Client bedient, und nennen sich Kraft dessen dann "Power-User". Das sind dann auch die Leute, die, wie im anderen Posting erwähnt, den dicken Kenwood-Aufkleber aufm Auto haben und überhaupt überall rumposaunen, welchen tollen Marken sie einsetzen, und das alles andere ja nicht so gut wäre. Sorry, in diese Schublade hatte ich dich jetzt gesteckt, ich hab echt nen Greuel gegen solche Leute, ich glaube das kam jetzt auch so rüber, aber ich revidiere alles.  

 

Schade, dann hast Du mich wohl verkannt. Ich gehöre definitiv nicht zu der Sorte. Im Gegenteil, was Du da schreibst, könnte von mir

sein. Aber egal, ich nehms keinem Übel   :Smile: 

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hey, 
> 
> endlich mal zum Thema 
> 
> Um zu überprüfen, ob nvidia läuft, kannst du
> ...

 

Ok, danke dann läuft er ja. Solved hatte ich den Thread eh schon gesetzt.

Alexi-5000

----------

